# 5x5 walkthrough solve



## masterofthebass (May 29, 2009)

Don't forget the HD:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nW3sLbgCtM&fmt=22


I now realize I was talking a little close to the mic, but o well. Just a walkthrough of a pretty normal solve.


----------



## Shamah02 (May 29, 2009)

Nice vid! This is really helpful.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 29, 2009)

it was "inspired" by you


----------



## Robert-Y (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Dan, I never knew how much you think/look ahead for your edges. It's nice to know how the current world champ solves  Also, it was kinda weird watching how you do the centres. I thought I could predict what you were going to do, but most of the time, I was wrong. Even on the last two centres, I thought that since a 1x3 green block (on the green face) was already made, you would try and solve the green centre instead of white. Haha, there are many different approaches to solving centres


----------



## Shamah02 (May 29, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> it was "inspired" by you



Great 



Robert-Y said:


> *Thanks Dan, I never knew how much you think/look ahead for your edges.* It's nice to know how the current world champ solves  Also, it was kinda weird watching how you do the centres. I thought I could predict what you were going to do, but most of the time, I was wrong. Even on the last two centres, I thought that since a 1x3 green block (on the green face) was already made, you would try and solve the green centre instead of white. Haha, there are many different approaches to solving centres



Yea how does he do it at those speeds???


----------



## 4Chan (May 29, 2009)

Amazing, i hope you retake the WR!


----------



## masterofthebass (May 29, 2009)

I haven't had the single for almost a year now... but I do have the average :/ 

@Robert I'm not the current world champion, that's matyas. we'll have to wait for october to say that


----------



## Robert-Y (May 29, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I haven't had the single for almost a year now... but I do have the average :/
> 
> @Robert I'm not the current world champion, that's matyas. we'll have to wait for october to say that



Ah you knew what I meant. The... 5x5x5 average official world record holder... (there must be some shorter title for you...)


----------



## Dene (May 29, 2009)

Ah that explains why my centers blow so much. I could see what you did for most of it, but that trick you did with the yellow center was very fancy. I have every intention of learning that.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 29, 2009)

Dene said:


> Ah that explains why my centers blow so much. I could see what you did for most of it, but that trick you did with the yellow center was very fancy. I have every intention of learning that.



For me, I would have done l' U' r' F r l (F or F' (to prepare for the last 1x3 block insertion of the yellow centre)).

1. Create the 1x2 block + create 2x2 block
2. Join the two together to make a 2x3 block (well obviously lol)


----------



## jcuber (May 29, 2009)

I was surprised at how you did the last 2 centers, that is exactly how I would do it. I also liked the yellow center trick, did you come up with it on your own?

Look-ahead and thought process during edges is VERY impressive. Nice triggers on the OLL and PLL too, especially for being on a bigcube.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 29, 2009)

So do you do all the white and yellow edges first all the time?? Or does it differ depending on how the pieces are located?


----------



## Kidstardust (May 29, 2009)

can´t wait to see that live in düsseldorf.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 2, 2009)

Does starting with white edges, then yellow really save time? Wouldn't it be better to just look for nice cases?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 2, 2009)

It helps me decide what to do faster. I sometimes mix up white and yellow, but I save the others for last. It just allows me to make quick decisions to solve pieces, instead of sitting around and trying to find good ones. It also allows me to take advantage of orientation stuff to have multiple edges "pre-made"


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2009)

On a side note: I tend to take advantage of really obvious edges that aren't white/yellow. However in saying that Dan has better edges than me and he has a much better understanding of them than me.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, if I see an entire edge group when I'm not in a flow of edges, I will usually do it, but 95% of the time, I do white/yellow first.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 3, 2009)

The centers in this video just go to show how horrible my own centers are in terms of move count.


----------



## Dene (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok I made a really quick video of my 5x5 solve: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBUamtXDEKg 
(Yes I do use the wrong words).


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm surprised that I actually have like the same method as you - I figured you'd use something more complicated I guess..
But your look ahead must just be amazing..

I'm sure there's some little tricks you've figured out though


----------

